# Is recruiting still a pain?



## Expat (13 Aug 2005)

Couple years ago I applied for the CF and I just found it was just a wild goose chase. I had to redo forms at least 4 times and I kept on getting conflicting information every time I went into the recruiting office. I scored well on the aptitude test, I met all the requirements, but I just got fed up with the run around I got from everyone and before the physical I just quit the process. Is the process still the same or has it been changed? (I was also told there is like 6 month wait)

I am a little bit more mature now and I know what I want to do. I speak 4 languages and I have a university degree and I am thinking about applying once more after I finish my contract in ROK. I really enjoy reading about CF and CF life and I would like to be part of it.


----------



## GregC (13 Aug 2005)

I have found the recruiting process to (so far) be quite adequate. No, you will not be off to basic training within a few weeks of application, but I have found my CFRC to have an excellent, professional staff, and I have moved through the process at a good pace so far.

The speed of your recruitment process depends on a good many things, Regular or Reserve, officer or NCM, and of course your trade. 

All one can really recommend is that you be patient and tough it out. If you really want to be in the CF, that is essentially the only option you have. You will run into snags, and the recruiting process can be frustrating, but you simply need put your nose to the grindstone and "soldier on" so to speak.

Best of luck!


----------



## Expat (13 Aug 2005)

Thanks for the quick reply. I might give it a shot once more when I come back.


----------



## kincanucks (13 Aug 2005)

Expat said:
			
		

> Couple years ago I applied for the CF and I just found it was just a wild goose chase. I had to redo forms at least 4 times and I kept on getting conflicting information every time I went into the recruiting office. I scored well on the aptitude test, I met all the requirements, but I just got fed up with the run around I got from everyone and before the physical I just quit the process. Is the process still the same or has it been changed? (I was also told there is like 6 month wait)
> 
> I am a little bit more mature now and I know what I want to do. I speak 4 languages and I have a university degree and I am thinking about applying once more after I finish my contract in ROK. I really enjoy reading about CF and CF life and I would like to be part of it.



Well my first question to you is how long have you been out of Canada?  If you have been out longer than six months then you will be subject to a pre-security assessment which can take up to 18 months and longer to complete.  So when you get back and apply and start waiting you can compare how slow it is now to when you first applied.


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (14 Aug 2005)

I asked some of the guys in my Platoon what kind of wait they had and if they had many problems in the process, What i was told from some is that it went quick and smoothly, but for the majority and for myself the process was very slow. If you are seriously committed to joining the CF and don't have too much of a problem being separated from your loved ones for extended periods of time, then i suggest you just stick with the process, the CF can be very rewarding if you come in with the right mindset. Good luck!!!


----------



## P-Free (14 Aug 2005)

Huh? WTF..what do being seperated from your loved ones and the recruiting process have to do with each other?


----------



## CDNBlackhawk (14 Aug 2005)

Has nothing to do with the actual process of getting in!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Aug 2005)

Expat said:
			
		

> I am thinking about applying once more after I finish my contract *in ROK*.





			
				kincanucks said:
			
		

> Well my first question to you is how long have you been out of Canada?   If you have been out longer than six months then you will be subject to a pre-security assessment which can take *up to 18 months and longer to complete*.   So when you get back and apply and start waiting you can compare how slow it is now to when you first applied.



Very likely "and longer" considering where you've spent your time.


----------



## Expat (14 Aug 2005)

18 months? Wow thats a long time for a security clearance.

I guess if it doesn't work out I could always go back to europe.


----------



## misfit (20 Aug 2005)

The waiting time is agonizing. I have applied several times to the CF and it takes forever. The excitment of joining is kind of fun though - gives you somthing to look forward to (or potentialy disapoint you). The staff is always extremely professional and helpful. 

Here's a question from a civy to you military dudes (and gals). Is it appropriate to address a CF member by rank as opposed to their name?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Aug 2005)

If your familiar with the rank structure? Sure, why not? They earned it. You can also use them in combination ie: Capt Smith.


----------



## Gouki (21 Aug 2005)

Q. Is recruiting still a pain?

A. Bigtime


----------



## Pieman (22 Aug 2005)

> Is recruiting still a pain?


See my signature link.

I am going to throw a big party when it hits 600 days. wee!   :blotto:


----------



## PARAMEDIC (22 Aug 2005)

what you babies crying about?? 

I applied in 2002 and Im still waiting for my presec to clear. 

I was whiney and bitchy for the first 8 months(coz recruiters were blowing smoke up my arse. They dont do that anymore...thankfully & hopefully )
Like someone said on a previous post somewhere on this forum, I felt like a mushroom ..kept in the dark and fed shite.

The rules of recruiting changed so many times on me that I was at the point of screw this.....

AND NOW a new rule, surprise surprise....maybe its just a rumour. My buddy who went to get enrolled last friday told me that IF your NOT Born here you have to wait till you pass the 10 year mark of living in Canada, even if you have been a citizen for a while.
We cant fix it if we dont know its broken or wont admit it is or actually dosomething about it. recent efforts are promising so cross your fingers and pray.

This is the part where Kinkanuck chimes and puts an end to all this CFRC bashing, come on I know you waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant it..lol

Here are some simple answers:
If your waiting for presec its gonna take a while so dont hold your breath.
If your waiting for meds to clear, its almost within the timeline the CFRC gives you

Heres a peice of advice that will actually do you good other than explanations of why the process is taking so long 

Stick to what you are doing, Keep at your workout routine and forget that you ever applied till you actually get the call to get sworn in and get that flight ticket to basic. Trust me it will make the wait more bearable. For all you impatient types checking in every 3 months couldnt hurt, unless you are a sucker for punishment and like people telling you its outta their hand or its gonna be soon.

To sum up, yes the recruiting process is still a pain for Canadians and even more so for us Canadians not born in Canada

But wait it out it will be woth it if you truly want it.


----------



## Pieman (24 Aug 2005)

> Stick to what you are doing, Keep at your workout routine and forget that you ever applied till you actually get the call to get sworn in and get that flight ticket to basic


I wish. Not me, I got to keep my mind on it. Otherwise I will be too temped by other avenues and probably would persue them instead. Gotta wake up and think about the Army, read on it, watch movies etc. It is also my primary source of modivation for working out all the time. If I was not joining,   I would be content with a light workout and semi-active lifestyle. Instead of my rather intense work out routine I have now. I simply would not have the modivation if I did not do it with the Army and my future career in the back of my mind....it's like some kind of slow self torture really.


----------



## wongskc (24 Aug 2005)

When one of my friends from high school joined it took him two years of waiting.  When I joined it took 6 months to process everything.  Other guys that came in the same time as me were waiting a year and a half to two years.

I guess I lucked out since I had the shortest wait time out of them all.   :crybaby:

Ah well... good luck all.


----------



## Wolfe (24 Aug 2005)

Well i guess its all about luck.......when i did my recruiting process it took me not more than 4 months..and now its been almost 1 month i am waiting for the CALL...well i will See if luck is with me. By the way i am not born Canadian i came in Canada at 8 years old so now I've been 10 years in Canada full citizen and for the security clearance they are not going in too deep just doing the normal security check, maybe be because i am from Bulgaria a little non offensive country.

Well i am gonna pray not to wait more than 1 year....... :-\  

next selection board is september, 6 ,2005 i hope i am in ......


Wolf


----------



## MdB (24 Aug 2005)

PARAMEDIC said:
			
		

> Like someone said on a previous post somewhere on this forum, I felt like a mushroom ..kept in the dark and fed shite.
> 
> Stick to what you are doing, Keep at your workout routine and forget that you ever applied till you actually get the call to get sworn in and get that flight ticket to basic. Trust me it will make the wait more bearable. For all you impatient types checking in every 3 months couldnt hurt, unless you are a sucker for punishment and like people telling you its outta their hand or its gonna be soon.
> 
> To sum up, yes the recruiting process is still a pain for Canadians and even more so for us Canadians not born in Canada



[Acting mushroom who's getting the Chinese drop]

Really, it's hard on morale.

More and more there are people (especially those who went to university and applying for officer) will have spent more than 6 months outside of Canada for whatever reason (work, internship, student exchange...). Canada connects to all the world and people do go out there. Now, because you spend this much time to earn experience in another country, your reward is to wait 'til they sort that out... ??? Still, I know the process is good, but it's just freakin too long. I think the CF loses the best candidates for this long wait. Yet, I know people will answer, if you're really interested in getting in, you stick to it... hmm. Yeah and no. The ones burning for it will wait, but the others who burn for it and would do good officers (or NCMs for what I know) will be lost to other jobs equally interesting, if not rewarding. This would be just the uniqueness of being military that makes me go forward, I resist. I'm hungry for it, I read every single day on military and my knowledge expand in consequence.


----------



## Wolfe (24 Aug 2005)

But i don't get it how come there is people who are waiting now more than 1 year and in this time other people are getting recruited in less than 6 months and sometimes for the same military career ???  ???


----------



## MdB (24 Aug 2005)

Wolfe said:
			
		

> But i don't get it how come there is people who are waiting now more than 1 year and in this time other people are getting recruited in less than 6 months and sometimes for the same military career



First off, there's no one case the same as another.

The other thing is that the pre-security assessment is taking a long time because the CSIS conducts it and part of it is being conducted by a tier country(ies) where the candidate has been living more than 6 months (period considered as an official leave of the country). Pre-security assessment can take anywhere from 1 year to forever. That's what officially said and the CF recruiting or DND won't be accountable or won't enforce it when it comes with dealing with another country for such sensitive issue.

Now, even without a pre-security assessment, there could be health issues (as repiratory issue, past operation, child disease, asthma, drug, past injury, etc) that could lenghten the whole process or this could be military history (i.e. CT from Reserve to Regular force...) issues like file hard to find, files lost, etc...

So, does that answer your question?


----------



## Wolfe (25 Aug 2005)

Yes Thank you, well i guess i could consider my self lucky that my ex-country is OK, but also that i came in Canada at a very young age and also its the first time i applied for the regular and i never was in the reserve before. So i hope i will start basic in January.

Wolf


----------



## Expat (29 May 2007)

Well I've been out of the country for 2.5 years and got at least 6 more months. I got myself back into pre-university shape. I am great health and I would like to join the infantry. 
Do I even have a chance at getting into the forces for being absent for such a prolonged amount of time?


----------



## AverageJoe (29 May 2007)

Expat if you are a Canadian citizen it doesn't matter how long you have been out of the country.....its just a matter of how long the security clearance will hold you up.

I can't speak to how long the clearance process will take but my advice is just apply and forget about it.......live your life.......eventually you'll get a call out of the blue telling you that you have a job offer


----------



## Testify (29 May 2007)

Question: I applied yesterday and everything is scheduled for the 25th of June.  If all goes well there, then I may still have to wait up to 2 years?  I figured because my medical and testing were booked so soon that the whole process would go quickly.


----------



## Chris The Pirate (29 May 2007)

Testify, keep in mind some of the dates of these posts were from 2005. 

From what I understand, recruiting is a lot faster now than a few years ago. I'll bore you all with my recruiting story....

I applied in Feb 04 (reg infantry) and ended up on a bmq course Nov 04. I released june 05 to go to school (police foundations) and am coming back in as infantry (reg force) with some school behind me. Anyways, I re-applied in the beginning of May 2007 to the same recruiting office, did my medical and interview may 15th and am expecting a call this week. I'm getting a BMQ by-pass and should be loaded onto the next available SQ. In the old recruiting system, I had to do medical, cfat, interview, pt test, all of which had several weeks of wait time in between. Now, all that is being done is you apply, you do a medical, cfat and interview and the pt tests are held at st-jean or wherever you get sent I assume, theres no more pt test. The medical and interview I had on the same day, but the last time I applied I waited weeks in between the two. 

You may be saying that is quite fast, considering the 2 year wait times some people here were experiencing, but I think even with me applying in May 07, and probobly starting course in June 07, it's the slowest it will get for my trade these days considering the need for infanteers. After my re-enrollment application (may 07) I had a VFS sent to ottawa. That means verification of former service. They request all my old files from Ottawa, which if you search around the forums here, usually takes people at least 1 or 2 months. It didn't even take that long, and it should have.

The point to all of this rambling is recruiting in my opinion has sped up quite a bit from when I originally applied in 2004. In my opinion, as long as you have no problems with your medical (you're physically and mentally fit for the trade) you do good in the interview (you're suitable for the trade, you're a good, well rounded individual) and you pass your CFAT (and qualify for your trade) AND there is demand in that trade of which you are an applicant, AND you meet all other requirements for your trade and the CF...... you'll get in in no time. 

If my experience with the recruiting system hasn't helped anyone, or hasn't given you some insight into the speed of the recruiting system, all I have to say is stop asking questions here and ask a recruiter. 

Like the saying goes though, hurry up and wait.

Chris


----------



## AverageJoe (29 May 2007)

The big source of hold up comes from the security clearance aspect of the application I think.......at least that is what I gathered from the posts I've read, not the paper push part. If you don't need that extra security clearance process done then I'm sure you'll get a job offer soon, if you are a good candidate that is


----------



## Testify (29 May 2007)

Chris The Pirate said:
			
		

> Tthe pt tests are held at st-jean or wherever you get sent I assume, theres no more pt test.



So technically I could pass medical, cfat and interview.  Get a job offer, get sent to BMQ.  Fail my pt test and get sent home?  Am I reading that correctly?


----------



## camochick (29 May 2007)

Why don't you do a search instead of asking the same questions that are asked on here ten thousand times a day.  >


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 May 2007)

Testify said:
			
		

> So technically I could pass medical, cfat and interview.  Get a job offer, get sent to BMQ.  Fail my pt test and get sent home?  Am I reading that correctly?



Technically, and actually, yes.


----------



## medaid (29 May 2007)

Pieman... you worry me.


----------



## Testify (29 May 2007)

camochick said:
			
		

> Why don't you do a search instead of asking the same questions that are asked on here ten thousand times a day.  >



While down at recruiting I could have swore he said pt test the same day and also reading a lot of the Application Process samples I saw that they all had PT test dates.  So I was just confused.  

I'm sure the admins will be glad that you're wasting bandwidth however, and then having me have to explain myself to you helps too.


----------



## Chris The Pirate (29 May 2007)

Testify -

Sure, you could do your whole recruiting process, show up to BMQ, attempt the PT test and be sent home. Now, don't quote me on this, because I did the old 10 week BMQ, but from what I have read all over the forums lately, is that you attend BMQ - in the first week attempt the PT test with the PSP staff (fit-french-civvies) and if you pass and meet their standards you move along in your training - from what I understand is that if you fail to meet the PT standards, and fail that test you get put onto a 'warrior' platoon, basically a group of other people who failed, and you all train together for a number of weeks before you reach the physical fitness standard, after which you are loaded onto another BMQ course and move along with your training as scheduled... However, I don't think you have an unlimited amount of "re-tries" for the PT test in St-Jean. I believe you get a few tries, then you are sent home if you are completely out of shape.

How do you avoid such a disaster as going through your whole recruitng process, only to find yourself back at home after a couple weeks of failure in warrior platoon?

Train before your course. Go to the training forum and read some of of the posts that are up, or ask your recruiting centre what standards you should be at before arriving in St-Jean. 

Now Testify, you also mentioned that while at the recruiting office, 
1) you could have sworn he said pt test the same day as your interview and medical, and 
2) you read alot of application process samples and say they all had PT test dates. 

You're confused. That's ok, I'll tell you...

1) The recruiter didn't say PT test the same day. Assuming you're going reg force (because I'm not sure if the reserves have to do a PT test) then you do your Pt test in St-Jean, as read above.
2) try to read when those application process samples were dated. For example, if you're reading about an application process from the year 2001..chances are you're setting yourself up for misinformation.

Try to do a search on this site for the info you require. Type in your happy word that you want to know about, like CFAT, medical, interview, pt test etc and then read okie dokie?

Hope this helps.

Chris


----------



## camochick (29 May 2007)

Wow I typed in "PT test" and I got this three topics down http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/57242.0.html

So now I'm going to waste bandwidth telling you where to find this information because you're too lazy to do a search. As someone in the recruiting process, it sucks having to weed through ten thousand posts on the same thing to get to the stuff I actually want to read because people can't take two seconds to do a search. Honestly,I wonder how you will make it through basic when you can't even use two fingers to type in like six letters.


----------



## Testify (29 May 2007)

Thanks a lot Chris.  I am aware of the search function and have been using it for the past month or so I've been registered here (I've seen that nasty comments that this forum has given to users who don't use that feature and this was my first question that I could have searched to answer I suppose)  Just when I read what you had said I was at work and had to get back to work so I thought I'd just quickly type that simple question out, so I could check when I got home .  It was just a yes or no question.  Nothing to painful for anyone to reply with.  I was basically jjust astonished with that because I had it set in my mind that I would be doing my PT test in a months time.  I really appreciate the time you put into that.  I seem to have upset camochick however.  

Mod edit : Inapropriate comment removed....try that again, i dare you.


----------



## aesop081 (29 May 2007)

.....and were done.

Army.ca staff


----------

